# Ausführen als per Batch-script



## deadline (27. März 2005)

Hi,
da es immer viren gibt, die die Administratorenrechte am Computer ausnützen, möchte ich nun mit einem eingeschränkten Konto ins Internet gehen. Aber einige Programme brauchen die Administratorrechte um ausgeführt zu werden. Ich habe in einer Computer Bild mal gelesen, dass man das "Ausführen als" automatisieren kann, sodass man nicht mehr auf das objekt klicken muss und "Ausführen als" auswählen muss. Diese Umwege mache ich mir, weil der Computer von mehreren Personen genutzt wird, die das nicht beherrschen.
Für jede sinnvolle Antwort bin ich dankbar.
mfg
Chris


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. März 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja runas weiter.


----------

